# Birdwatching...



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is Dudley's latest position on the sofa in the back room that looks out over the garden, he sits like this for ages, looks really funny


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh Dudley your so beautiful! :love-eyes:


----------



## Chloe84 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Dawn,

I do see what you mean about his coat changing but it is still very lovely! Looks very snuggly...

It is a shame we are not still in the Eaat Midlands as I'm sure you could recommend breeders up there (I've just put a post up asking for recommendations for breeders in Hampshire/Sussex.) We still come up a fair amount - where about a are you based? If we did get a poo we could come and see you for some of that Dudley grooming magic!

X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Love those pictures! Mine would LOVE that bay window!! Love his beautiful tail!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab pics dawn, Dudley is looking his usual stud muffin self.
Ralph suits on the stairs like that.
Ruby likes bird watching and wobetide any little bird that even dares to land on our fence, I haven't put feeders out this year - as ruby would be going insane with all the feeding activity


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Delicious Dud - is that the Flycatcher window?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Chloe84 said:


> Hi Dawn,
> 
> I do see what you mean about his coat changing but it is still very lovely! Looks very snuggly...
> 
> It is a shame we are not still in the Eaat Midlands as I'm sure you could recommend breeders up there (I've just put a post up asking for recommendations for breeders in Hampshire/Sussex.) We still come up a fair amount - where about a are you based? If we did get a poo we could come and see you for some of that Dudley grooming magic!X


Hi I am on the South East side of Leicester, I travelled up to just outside Liverpool for Dudley which would be a very long way for you, but I do know of others who have travelled nearly as far as where you are to get their pup. However I'm sure you could find a good breeder a little more local.





Tinman said:


> Fab pics dawn, Dudley is looking his usual stud muffin self.
> Ralph suits on the stairs like that.
> Ruby likes bird watching and wobetide any little bird that even dares to land on our fence, I haven't put feeders out this year - as ruby would be going insane with all the feeding activity


Dudley does go a bit mad - sometimes sits grumbling but then if the blackbirds get too cheeky and dance across the lawn (or I'm sure sometimes just look at him wrong!) then he goes bonkers back on the windowsill standing up and barking and yodelling at them. 



Mazzapoo said:


> Delicious Dud - is that the Flycatcher window?


Yes it is - don't look at the state of it, it really needs sanding down and re-painting, it has had many a metal car driven over it and now a dancing dog jumping about on it - I could just cover a bit of upholstery sponge with some fabric and make a window cushion to hide it. Another of those projects I think of but don't get round to!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Love these - he is really intent at his work


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Yes it is - don't look at the state of it, it really needs sanding down and re-painting, it has had many a metal car driven over it and now a dancing dog jumping about on it - I could just cover a bit of upholstery sponge with some fabric and make a window cushion to hide it. Another of those projects I think of but don't get round to!


Don't worry Dawn we all have those areas, we have no skirting board in the dining room after laying a wooden floor a couple of years ago. We're waiting for the tooth fairy to arrive with some woodwork pennies


----------



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

Dudley and my Oscar looks exactly the same!!!! 


[email protected][img]http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/01/28/7906d7d882a9454a54348127a4d3d380.jpg[/img]


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Don't worry Dawn we all have those areas, we have no skirting board in the dining room after laying a wooden floor a couple of years ago. We're waiting for the tooth fairy to arrive with some woodwork pennies


I am so glad I am not the only one! I have no baseboards in my living room from when I had it tiled (I won't say how long ago!). I even have the money to do it now (didn't at the time) but feel overwhelmed at the thought of moving all the furniture! That's awful isn't it?


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

DB1 said:


> This is Dudley's latest position on the sofa in the back room that looks out over the garden, he sits like this for ages, looks really funny
> View attachment 78897
> 
> 
> View attachment 78905


love the photos. He is gorgeous. and what a fabulous window!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Think he is entranced with his reflection in the dark window.  and who can blame him. Love that intense look.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Don't worry Dawn we all have those areas, we have no skirting board in the dining room after laying a wooden floor a couple of years ago. We're waiting for the tooth fairy to arrive with some woodwork pennies





Jayded said:


> I am so glad I am not the only one! I have no baseboards in my living room from when I had it tiled (I won't say how long ago!). I even have the money to do it now (didn't at the time) but feel overwhelmed at the thought of moving all the furniture! That's awful isn't it?


Ha ha. we had a woodburner put in the lounge 2 years ago and the old skirting (guessing a 'baseboard' is the same) was cut back as we changed the fire surround and some of the wallpaper was pulled away - this winter I have finally repapered the wall, found some other bits of skirting (in the 'may come in useful one day' pile of wood bits in the shed!), have cut them and put them in position, but they still need to be fitted, gaps filled, and painted!


----------

